# 2x DIN A5 auf DIN A4 drucken



## Dr-Hoppenstedt (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe folgendes Problem: ich habe ein Druckwerk im WORD-Format, dass ich gern in 2x DIN A5-Format auf einer DIN A4-Seite drucken möchte. Beim Ausdruck ist allerdings der Rand der geraden Seiten (2,4,6 ...) anders als der der ungeraden? Vermutlich PillePalle, aber für mich in der Wirkung dramatisch und es treibt mich in den Wahnsinn - hat jemand eine Idee? Das wäre wunderbar!!

Herzliche Grüße

Dr. Hoppenstedt


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Dr. Hoppenstedt und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de.

Ich habe deinen Thread zunächst mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben. 

Nun zu deinem Problem: Schau dir mal deine Bundstege an, auf dieser Seite bekommst du eine erste Hilfestellung.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Dr-Hoppenstedt (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Markus,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Unterstützung.

Jörn


----------

